# Water based poly over latex?



## GODZILLANINJA (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey, has anyone ever applied wb poly over latex to make it more durable and feel less tacky to the touch?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you mean waterborne polyurethane or water based polyacrylic?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

It's done all time but why does the paint feel tacky?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> It's done all time but why does the paint feel tacky?


Probably the brand / sheen. Only really popped up in the past 5 years with the reformulations, as far as I can tell. Even some 100% acrylic enamel semi glosses have this problem. Mostly cheap lines:

Color Place (was OK when SW made it)
America's Finest (practically unuseable after reformulation)
Some of the other Glidden lines
Some BM Impervo
.
.
.


----------



## GODZILLANINJA (Aug 9, 2014)

I meant waterbased polyurethane.
The paint is SW Pro Mar 200 in semi gloss.


----------



## GODZILLANINJA (Aug 9, 2014)

I have wonderered if the tackiness was due to the fact that our company's regular painter was applying coats too quickly, but after using the paint myself and letting each coat dry overnight, the tackiness is less pronounced but still there. If you set something on a painted piece and then take it off its sticky for lack of a better phrase.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Use an enamel pro mar is a wall paint.


----------



## DavidRackley (Aug 23, 2014)

For use water based poly over latex make sure the surface is fully dry and free of dust, it helps the polyurethane adhere better. Before applying the second coat, the first coat must be dry. It is quit time consuming method. As you are using water-based polyurethane, so cover any air vents or ducts in the room to minimize dust in the air.


----------



## GODZILLANINJA (Aug 9, 2014)

Metro M & L said:


> Use an enamel pro mar is a wall paint.


We have more built-ins to do in the closets and I suggested to the lead man to use the pro-classic. Im looking forward to seeing the difference.


----------

